

Q4 VC Report - 45% "Down Rounds" in December - ed
http://www.fenwick.com/publications/6.12.1.asp?vid=8

======
byrneseyeview
Alternate headline:

"In the worst economy since the Great Depression, the median fund-raising
startup is worth more than ever."

